# best tile blade



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

Need a new tile blade. Who makes the best. I usually just use Dewalts but I want to upgrade


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jason72081 said:


> Need a new tile blade. Who makes the best. I usually just use Dewalts but I want to upgrade


 I bought the razor T3 and it blows the dewalt away. Very nice blade.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

anything will be better than the dewalt. i take them off as soon as i buy a saw.

i was using the t3 razor, until switching to a green Pearl blade with the thicker core and a non traditional diamond design that reduces chipping. blows the T3 out of the water


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Been looking for a new blade. Was going to pick up the T3, but I am up for other suggestions.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

nhill2090 said:


> anything will be better than the dewalt. i take them off as soon as i buy a saw.
> 
> i was using the t3 razor, until switching to a green Pearl blade with the thicker core and a non traditional diamond design that reduces chipping. blows the T3 out of the water


This the blade you're taking about?

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Co...iamond-Blades/Pearl-DTL10HPXL-Porcelain-Blade

I'm a huge fan of the T3 so that's impressive. How much experience do you have with the T3? (Not doubting you just curious.)


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> This the blade you're taking about?
> 
> http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Co...iamond-Blades/Pearl-DTL10HPXL-Porcelain-Blade
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the T3 so that's impressive. How much experience do you have with the T3? (Not doubting you just curious.)



No let me see if i can find it. My supplier picked it up and on a chance i said i would try it. Cheaper than the t3, locally available for me and IMO a better chip free cut.

I ran 3 t3's to the metal. that is one thing i liked about them, you can run them til they literally run no more


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

nhill2090 said:


> No let me see if i can find it. My supplier picked it up and on a chance i said i would try it. Cheaper than the t3, locally available for me and IMO a better chip free cut.
> 
> I ran 3 t3's to the metal. that is one thing i liked about them, you can run them til they literally run no more


Yep - you've used em lol. Yeah I'm real curious about that Pearl now..


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.pearlabrasive.com/Pages/ItemProfile_Detail.aspx?ItemProfileId=877400&ItemClassNo=246


This!!


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

I use them on my 4'' grinders too...just dont drop your grinder because the rim is thin and will bend. done it, rebent it, ran great :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd say this is the best blade I've ever used. Unfortunately, it doesn't come in 8" so doesn't help me. 
http://tiletools.com/us/the-shield-thin-rimmed-turbo-blade/

I ran this 4" blade on a grinder and after cutting out maybe 1000 sq ft of bubbled epoxy coating over concrete, I ran it through porcelain with no chip outs. 

It's better than a Razor. Better than a Stealth.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Yep - you've used em lol. Yeah I'm real curious about that Pearl now..


Pearl makes a good product. Not sure about their tile blades, but I've been using their 14" concrete blades for a while now. They out perform anything I've found. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I'd say this is the best blade I've ever used. Unfortunately, it doesn't come in 8" so doesn't help me.
> http://tiletools.com/us/the-shield-thin-rimmed-turbo-blade/
> 
> I ran this 4" blade on a grinder and after cutting out maybe 1000 sq ft of bubbled epoxy coating over concrete, I ran it through porcelain with no chip outs.
> ...


I'm in the same boat. Razor it is...


----------

